# Ralph



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ralph is our new foster... He was found as a stray way out in Buckeye which is about 1 hour west of us and more or less out in the middle of no where...

He obviously had been someone's pet and was house trained and very personable. However, he had not been groomed or even bathed in a long time and smelled bad enough we had to open all the car windows just to bring him back home! He had never been neutered and obviously never had a dental. He was seriously dehydrated and very very skinny and weak. I'm guessing someone lost their house and had no money to take care of him so they just dumped him out. How he managed to not be eaten by a coyote, I do not know. I'm guessing that he had been out on his own for some time, to be as bad off as he was. He had a bad infection because of his dental situation and in spite of being skin and bones, he just about did not eat the first few days.

The vet could not even do a dental on him until the infection was somewhat taken care of. Suddenly, after being on an antibiotic for a couple days, he started eating and clearly felt better. He finally had his dental last Friday and will be neutered in another week or so.

We took pictures of him, but right now, the pictures are scrambled in the camera and I have to figure out that situation before I can post anything.

Ralph is estimated to be maybe 7 years old. I had him running around outside like a mad man a little while ago, so he continues to feel better.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome back! I know you and Peg will make Ralph a very happy camper.:thumbsup:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

You and Peg are always there for the little ones. I know you will do wonders for little Ralph.
So glad to see you back and please don't forget to let us know all the details, where have you been, how is Peg doing. We missed you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I can't believe a coyote didn't get him either... It's funny we're starting to hear more sightings in town than in the country now. They can get easy pickins in town,than in the country. In town people tend to have lots of little dogs,cats and even pet bunnies so they don't need to fight off big country dogs and the few cats we have in the country. Plus lots of trash cans to raid...

I'm so glad this little guy found his way to you. Can't wait for piccies.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Steve,
So glad to see you writing again. Ralph is a lucky guy, for sure.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome back, Steve. Ralph is one lucky little guy to have found you and Peg. Can't wait to see pictures and hear of his adventures in finding a furever home. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve - So great to hear from you and Peg and what terrific news. Lucky Ralph :chili::chili: He has no idea how happy he's going to be. So sad to hear his fate but now we know he's in good - no great -- hands. How is Peg doing? Just thinking of her earlier tonight. How freaky is that?:w00t:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for taking care of the poor thing! I'm so glad he's feeling better already!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bless your heart...
Thanks to people like you, his life will be a happy one.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad he found a home with y'all.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You are so kind. (Steve, don't let that go to your head)

I can't wait to see pictures of this little guy.....Peg. 

I take it all is well with you guys....as I often wonder. Love you two. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad that the little guy is safe and even having fun.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad Ralph found you. I sure he's on his way to a great new life. Please post pictures soon, and check in with us more often. We miss you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Steve and Peg...once again you've become a guardian-angel for one of these wee ones! God Bless you! 
Looking forward to seeing photos of little Ralph! I know he'll be fit as a fiddle in no time under your and Peg's diligent care!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww, can't wait to see pictures Steve. Glad you and Peg are back!!
Thanks for being there for Ralph you are awsome!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey Steve get some pictures for us.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm still having no luck getting the pictures out of the cameras. We have two digital camera and the older one started giving me an error message some time ago about the *.jpg files not being in the proper format for iPhoto to download. I did not think much of it, we just used the newer camera.

Well, what would you expect but now the newer camera is doing exactly the same thing!

We use these cameras on two different Macs... my desktop and Peg's laptop. If anyone has any idea, I'd appreciate it as right now, I'm stuck!!:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Not that this has ANYTHING at all to do with this thread, but Peg is done with the main chemo and starts what will probably be 5 weeks or so of radiation next week. She is feeling absolutely fine, looks fine, acts normal (may or may not be good, depending on your point of view :HistericalSmiley

The radiation takes something like 10 minutes per day and the hospital where she will get it is all of 3 blocks away from here...

She also had a pet scan two weeks ago and it was essentially clean, so that is good.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank God!!! Wonderful news about the pet scan. I'm still lighting candles. Yeah baby.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful Steve!!! My sister in law was diagnosed with colon cancer in Nov or Dec last year. She took the radiation first and now she is on the chemo.........She seems to be doing well but it has been tough. She has been very sick. She is in Atlanta. I hope she does as well as Peg has.........


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We tried to download pictures off the same camera that "failed" a week or so ago... and neither computer had any problem at all...:smilie_tischkante:


Anyway, here is Ralph a couple days after being rescued but before we got him cleaned up and groomed.



















He is a pretty happy boy right now. He was outside a short while ago just running around chasing and wrestling the boys like crazy. Perfectly potty trained and getting "snipped" on Friday...:blink:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad to hear the news about Peg. Keep those clean Pet Scans coming. :aktion033: Do pets get People Scans??:HistericalSmiley: Thought you'd like that one Steve.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaa Peg!!! Great news!
Ralph is such a sweet looking little Guy and so glad you have him. Good luck on Friday Ralphie.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Steve and Peg are back!!!! :chili::chili:

I hope all is well with you and I see you're back to saving lives. Thank you.


So....what's with the camera??? Come on Steve....get with it....


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

2maltmom said:


> Steve and Peg are back!!!! :chili::chili:
> 
> I hope all is well with you and I see you're back to saving lives. Thank you.
> 
> ...



Whoops, I missed the pictures....:brownbag:...sorry. Thanks for helping this little guy out. :aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great great great news about Peg! 
I'm glad to see you guys are back at it and I'm sure Ralph's glad too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Max & Rocky said:


> Not that this has ANYTHING at all to do with this thread, but Peg is done with the main chemo and starts what will probably be 5 weeks or so of radiation next week. She is feeling absolutely fine, looks fine, acts normal (may or may not be good, depending on your point of view :HistericalSmiley
> 
> The radiation takes something like 10 minutes per day and the hospital where she will get it is all of 3 blocks away from here...
> 
> She also had a pet scan two weeks ago and it was essentially clean, so that is good.


:chili: :chili:That is good news. :chili: :chili:

I hope all goes well with the chemo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am still praying for Peg, I'm so glad she's doing well. I think of you both often.
My dh and I took a ride to Buckeye in Feb. ( snowbirds in Yuma) we had considered buying a house there, so many people walked out of their homes you can really get a wonderful house for $85,000 to $150,000 but it looks like a ghost town so we decided against it.
I am so glad you have Ralph and he is doing well. He looks like a lover boy to me:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, my, it looks like little Ralph is a smiler!  Hugs to him, and to Peg and Steve. {{{{}}}}


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I am still praying for Peg, I'm so glad she's doing well. I think of you both often.
> My dh and I took a ride to Buckeye in Feb. ( snowbirds in Yuma) we had considered buying a house there, so many people walked out of their homes you can really get a wonderful house for $85,000 to $150,000 but it looks like a ghost town so we decided against it.
> I am so glad you have Ralph and he is doing well. He looks like a lover boy to me:wub:


We always try to guess what happened when we get a dog. Ralph obviously was a loved pet at one time. He was potty trained and he loves attention.

But at the same time, he wasn't neutered, he clearly had no dental care at all, and if you move to quickly toward him, he cowers and even tries to get away. Anyway, this all makes you wonder what went on....:huh:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Steve B&B did the same thing when we got her, everytime we would take our hand close to her face she would freak out, really makes you wonder what their owners had done to them. I hope Ralphie:wub: finds a home who gives him lots of love and spoils him. B&B hit the jackpot at our house, she's sooooo spoiled:wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Steve and Peg, he's a doll ~ :wub:

He smiles just like Kerry's Crisse ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Steve and Peg, you're always in my thoughts and prayers.
Please visit next time you're in town. I'll buy you a beer. B)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy to hear Peg is doing well. Ralph has a cute smile. Glad to read your post.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice news about Ralph. I am more thrilled to hear of Peg's remarkable progress. Praying that things continue to go well!rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Even though I don't have the time to post often, I have thought about you and Peg since this ordeal began for you...I am thrilled to hear of her progress and will continue to keep you both in my thoughts.

Ralph is doll!


----------

